# Hard To Get Motivated?



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I love my horse, don't get me wrong but sometimes I find it really hard to get motivated and go for a ride. I agist my horse at a stable 5mintues away, but some days I just don't feel like riding.

I am a teenage girl and sometimes find it hard that while my friends get to hang out with boys, and do what ever they want I put so much work into my horse,and they do nothing and get lots of freedom . I think this is what is dragging me down. 

I really needs some tips on how to stay motivated, and keep my goals, because I would rather be horseriding, then getting drunk and ruining my life!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You are perfectly normal in feeling these things, and there is a balance that you can find. Many of us here have husband, kids, pets etc and can't ride every day. 

You need to find your balance of hanging out with your friends and riding. You can still do all the things that your friends do, and still ride 3-4x a week. 

But it sounds like you need to figure out what is important to you and what you want to do.


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I actually think I would rather be down at the stables mucking out stables; then wasting my time with guys.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

The first time i thought i cant be botherd i cried, i was scared i didnt enjoy it anymore. The the next morning 5:00am i put joddies on subconsciously, then i realised i wouldnt know what id do without them, there part of me. I was 5. Now turning 15 With school ect its hard. People that arnt horsie dont understand the commitment. My friends bugging me to go to the beach but you cant because you have to go do feed up, boys asking you out to a movie on a saturday night but you cant you have a competition. Friends asking you to go to the biggest party on the coast but you cant because the answer being the same, "horses". I never think their a burden but of course i wish i had more freedom. I work with horses, i have my own horses, my home is an agistment property. And hell i dont feel like riding them somedays, but then you have to ask yourself *"is your heart in it?" *If so, get yourself up and get on with it, and enjoy yourslef while your at it. I really dont enjoy waking up at 5:00am every morning, but thats what i have to do. Horses arnt something you can be half hearted about. You need to figure out are you in it %100? Work out a balance, so your not overdoing it. I can relate. But you have to figure out what _you_ want, and only _you_ can answer it.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

My horse is basically a pet and trail riding companion. however I don't/can't get out trail riding very often so it becomes a "chore" to ride my horse. Sometimes I think, 'is it really worth the cost to own a horse when I do so little with her?' while watching friends travel around the world... but then I think, how would I continue breathing without my horse?!? This is my life. I wouldn't have it any other way!

I guess I don't have any tips for you, but I do know how you feel.


----------

